# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Apresiasi Hi Utsuri Shinoda newbie belajar keeping sendiri

## Yancedoang

Mohon para suhu jangan bosan ketemu saya ya karena banyak nanya, hehehehehe namanya masih newbie jadi banyak2 belajar dan memohon ponten nya / penilaiannya dari para suhu untuk keepingan saya sendiri, ikan ini saya dapat di bulan juli 2016 dari seorang suhu ternama di daerah tangerang, yang sekarang ini menjadi suhu saya. pertama kali tertarik pada jenis ikan hi utsuri ini karena melihat 1 ikan hiutsuri jumbo yang cantik berlengak lengok di kolam beliau, jadi ada keinginan untuk mendapatkan jenis ikan tersebut yaitu hi utsuri dengan bloodline shinoda.

begini penampakan ikannya, foto terdahulunya yaitu pada bulan juli akhir (kiri), dan foto terakhir (Kanan) yaitu di bulan oktober pertengahan 1 minggu sebelum TKC show 2016,

jarak keeping kurang lebih 1.5 bulan saya cantumkan  untuk melihat penilaian/apresiasinya para suhu & rekan2 sesama newbie di kois forum atas keepingan newbie ini, dan mohon masukan2annya apa saja yg perlu newbie lakukan untuk dapat mendapatkan hasil yang baik kedepannya, untuk hasil selanjutnya mungkin akan saya lanjutkan bulan desember untuk dapat dinilai lagi oleh para suhu di forum ini, mohon masukannya untuk dapat menghasikan keepingan yang baik.

data2 yang saya cantumkan
lama keeping (di foto)  : 20 Juli 2016 (Foto Kanan) - 10 Agustus 2016 (Foto Kiri)
Size : 26 Cm (Foto Kiri) - 31 Cm (Foto kanan)
Varieties : Hi Utsuri
Umur : Tosai




silakan di apresiasikan para suhu, kritik dan saran suhu2 disini pasti saya terima dengan baik, karena orang belajar harus berani di kritik dan di beri saran, untuk dapat mendapatkan hasil yg lebih baik kedepannya

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

> Ini makanannya sudah kelas Master Sifu Dony Lesmana


Wah masih jauh banget om kalo masuk ke kelas master mah, saya juga masih buta masalah kwalitas pakan mana yang baik om, ini juga dapat belajar dari literatur2 para suhu di forum ini baca2 tentang pakan koi yang baik seperti apa

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

